# Advice- English speaking job



## smartie

Hi!

I have just finished university. I have an MA degree in translations (English/German/Spanish). I am looking into moving to Italy, preferably the north of Italy. The only problem however is that I find it extremely difficult to find a job without speaking fluent Italian. I have basic Italian skills, but unfortunately I would need a couple of months in the country before I could actually work in an Italian speaking environment. Hence I am looking for a job where I don't have to be fluent in Italian and where I can make use of my other language skills, preferably English.
Could anybody help me, please? Any ideas? I have searched the internet, but so far I have not been very successful.

I would appreciate your help.

Thanx


----------



## barlettaborn

You don't need Italian to teach English in Italy. I did it about 15 years ago you teach all you classes solely in English.


----------



## carefreebrit

Teaching English has to be the most obvious answer, but you don't always teach only in English depending on the school. Look at teaching sites if you think you will do it, for more information.


----------



## sunshine

*"English" job*

I have the same issue, due to this reason I am attending intensive italian language courses ( we are in Lecce). La scuola lingua Italiana per stranieri. This is an official languge school which at the end of the course provides you with cerfiticate with a result of the final examination. 
When we arrived I did not have any Italian and now within 3 months of studying i understand quite good and can communicate reasonably good. 
The course are from Monday till Friday 4 hours per day ( 2 hours Grammar/ 1,5 - converstation).

By the way, while searching the "english speaking" job for myself , I found a lot of sites of training companies desperately looking for the english language tutors.


----------



## smartie

Thanx for all your help.
I would not mind teaching English, but I definitely prefer an office job.
I would love to do an Italian course, I presume, however, that they are quite expensive....?


----------



## sunshine

The courses I attend cost 600 euro per months (80 hours).


----------



## rossa

*Lecce*

Hi Sunshine, I too am in Lecce and am having problems looking for jobs and language classes. I'm planning on living here for a year, I've just finished a degree in German Language and Literature (wrong country im in now i know!). I'm currently au-pairing and earning just pennies and I can't afford the language courses at the uni. I've heard there are free courses you can attend in Lecce but trying to find out more, have you come accross any? 

I don't want to continue with au-pairing and would like to find another job, perhaps in a care home (or other social care setting) but I should improve my italian first. I've been here over 2 months and my comprehension isn't bad but I need to attend classes to learn the grammar and to start speaking. I considered using my english to teach or help with conversational english (I don't really fancy teaching grammar etc and I don't have any TEFL or teaching qualifications although I did a short TEFL type course as part of my degree) so not sure if I can go down that path. What are the english tutor jobs advertised that you mentioned? 

Aside from the job/language issues I'm hoping to meet new people, again the language is a barrier unless I make english/german speaking friends. I have my partner's friends and family of course but it would be nice to have my own social group. I think I'll start going to the gym and taking italian classes when i find a chesp one but would like to find other ways of meeting people. How did you go about settling here in Lecce and socialising? Have you met many people? 

Oops didn't mean to write so much!
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## olsenkaylan

I suggest you email all schools in the area you would like and that is how I got a job without speaking Italian.
Even the schools that aren't hiring they are always looking...


----------



## sunshine

Hi, Rossa!

To find a proper job in Puglia region is really a problem also for local population. Unfortunately, I can not suggest you anything as my attempts to find any appropriate one ended up with nothing ( I am more that 6 months already in Lecce).
Regarding the courses , I have heard about some kind of government lessons what are much cheaper, but honestly I do not know what and where. I believe you should make best out of speaking with your partner to improve language, and  as per grammar maybe it makes sense to do a self study?.. So many books, CD programs are on sale.
I am living outside of Lecce and unfortunately with limited mobility. But if you like we can try to meet on Tuesday 30/09 at 1,30 pm somewhere in the city center?

Sunshine


----------

